# Linear Rails



## JerseyDog (Aug 2, 2018)

I bought a pair of linear rails with blocks. I got them on eBay new but open box. I was looking around to see where to post this question but could find any place so I’ll ask it here. They came sealed from factory and covered in a thick grease. I know I have to clean them before installing them but they didn’t come with the zerks. I was told that I might need a metering valve which I have no idea what they are. I have included images and will like help on identifying if I need the metering valves. If I do need them how will I go about getting them? Also what do they do? I have been looking around but can’t find any info on them. All help is greatly appreciated. I couldn’t load images with this post but I will add alone on the next post.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDog (Aug 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 2, 2018)

Just put in grease zerks.  That's the way most machines are greased today.  The only time you need metering valves is when using a central lube system.


----------



## JerseyDog (Aug 3, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> Just put in grease zerks. That's the way most machines are greased today. The only time you need metering valves is when using a central lube system.



Thanks you I thought you had to run it with metering valves. Now I have to find zerks for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

